# Axmen or Jerry Springer? You make the call!



## Mike Van (Feb 22, 2010)

After last night, this shows "History" for me. No more logging on it, nothing but b.s. They hyped the bee's nest deal for 3 weeks, for a gag? I'd expect that from some kids filming Jackass the Movie, not from you Jay Browning. Health & safety should be off limits for jokes, on any crew. Melvin, they've turned you into a real horses ass too, we all liked you on season one, what happened? Too much Hollywood? Mike Piel Logging must have some voodoo spell on it, the way they fight & swear, they'd be leading the "load count" if they'd just shut up and get to work. Gabe Rygard, he couldn't be in business if he treated help like the TV shows him. Do you watch yourself on TV Gabe? You can't really be like that? The rookie walking around with one hand in the air, wow, what drama. You sent the wrong guy home Gabe, it should have been Eddie. He's the one pulled the handle when he couldn't see the worker. And Jimmy & James, what can I say, the stupidity's gone cold. I used to look forward to this show, but "The Thrill is Gone" as B.B. King would say.


----------



## Keevan (Feb 22, 2010)

yup, I thought I was watching old reruns of F-Troopopcorn:


----------



## cuznguido (Feb 22, 2010)

Nah, F-Troop was funny....................sort of.


----------



## adam0321 (Feb 23, 2010)

the acting in f-troop was alot better also. and they seemed to work together. I have been on alot of construction crews and being in the military you cant do anything with out a team. This show seems to be a bunch of guys running around talking about how tought they had it and how much more of a man they are then the new guys


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Feb 25, 2010)

by the way.. gabe chews the guys for not having orange on ... where is his? did omar the tent maker not have his size?


----------



## wvlogger (Feb 28, 2010)

I think there all being jackasses. Melvin needs ran off s&s needs to go away and gabe needs his ass kicked. Really the only good one on there this year is swamp thang. But i have a hard time beleiving him.


----------



## RVALUE (Feb 28, 2010)

What little I've seen of the swamp loggers it seems they should be afraid of dragging up the family tree.


----------



## Under_Pressure (Feb 28, 2010)

Another post got me thinking- the Louisiana swamp guy sure isn't around much. He was on quite a bit the first episode or two, then about the only time he's been on since was when he went and grabbed that one little twig for the guy's hat rack. He seemed like someone they would really play up this season- would probably be more popular than the S&S guys at least.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Feb 28, 2010)

Under_Pressure said:


> Another post got me thinking- the Louisiana swamp guy sure isn't around much. He was on quite a bit the first episode or two, then about the only time he's been on since was when he went and grabbed that one little twig for the guy's hat rack. He seemed like someone they would really play up this season- would probably be more popular than the S&S guys at least.



well the Louisiana Swamp logger is actually doing production and seems to be serious... 
S&S .. is comic relief...


----------



## banshee67 (Feb 28, 2010)

im starting to think they are all getting paid a nice chunk of money, well not the greenhorns, j browning seems to be the only person who takes himself seriously, and old man rygard every once in a while too.. the others are just out of control.. they better be paying me a lot to make a fool out of myself every sunday night on primetime television around the country
its more arguing than anything, its slowly been progressing that way , now its out of hand


----------

